# Flame resistant 'black-out' fabric



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello everyone,
A few days ago I asked about using black burlap as black-out fabric and a response suggested using flame resistant (FR) materials.

To be honest I never considered the risk of non FR materials.

After looking I found black FR materials in both :

Burlap
Duvetyn
Commando Cloth

Has any one used the later two. I'm not sure I know what it is but its available in widths of 118 in and half the cost of burlap.

Interested in any feedback on this material.

Thanks !


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What is the risk involved not using FR?


----------



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

I believe the risk is low with non-FR and lower with FR materials.

I found a great source of FR burlap and commando cloth. The later is used in theaters and movie sets to black out areas.
Available in 78-in widths by whatever yardage you want. Ordered mine Jan 2nd and it arrived Jan 5th. Pretty tough stuff and will work great on the front wall.

Heres a link
http://www.rosebrand.com/subcategory151/fabric-by-type-commando-cloth-duvetyn.aspx


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> What is the risk involved not using FR?


Figure if you build a room treatment or span a good section of your wall or ceiling with non flame resistant fabric you could, in the event of a house fire, accelerate the spread of fire within your home. That could take away precious minutes that you would have to escape to safety. Worst case it could cost you or your family's life.

The downside to FR fabric is that you may not have as many choices when it comes to texture and/or color. Also, depending on the type, some chemicals they use to make it flame resistant may be toxic or carcinogenic.

Duvetyn and Commando Cloth are basically the same thing. Duvetyn is usually lighter in weight. It would be tighter weaved that burlap so it may not be as acoustically transparent. If used as a panel covering it might reflect a little more of the high frequencies. It does make an excellent blackout material.


----------

